
Notes on 4 years of starting up - madmax108
https://medium.com/@krishnannair/notes-on-4-years-of-starting-up-5bed58226a55
======
ccantana
+1 on your point about marketing. I also deeply undervalued how much goes into
a great/thoughtful marketing plan, all the way from choosing the broad
messaging and distribution channels through the “tiny” details like nailing
the copy on your landing page (this may seem easy or straightforward, but it
took us a while to truly understand what worked).

At TechLoaf, we experimented with a lot of different, elaborate, shiny landing
pages that expounded on how amazing our newsletter was, etc...

And after falling flat on our face for months, we realized that an incredibly
simple, borderline-mysterious landing page converted users far more
effectively.

About 30% of all visitors to our site end up subscribing, which is drastically
higher than what we saw earlier iterations do.

(For the curious, this is the landing page:
[https://techloaf.io](https://techloaf.io))

~~~
krishnannair
Interesting. Curiosity beats dazzle I guess. Will beta-test something like
this. Thanks for the tip.

------
topicseed
Agreeing so much with 1) the days you don't know what to do next despite
having an endless list of tasks and projects to work on ranging from fixing a
typo on the website to fixing a long-lasting bug only visible to you and 2)
marketing... gosh this is a world I did not know much about, and still don't,
but it's fascinating to see what people react to... Quite surprising.

~~~
krishnannair
Thanks. After 4 years the only thing I know for sure about marketing is that
you have to spend more every year. Everything else is a shot in the dark.

